# Goodbye To Android..



## Eastboundsky (Mar 24, 2012)

Well I came to that moment in life that Android is just not satisfying me anymore..
ive gone from a motorola cliq xt. STOCK

to an OG Droid, To a Droid Incredible, To what i have Now a Droid X.

All literally ran every possible rom that was out there for these phones. But i always left them/ came back to MIUI.

Sad to say, but i have an addiction. Im a super crackflasher. I flash roms the moment their posted and every single time. i dont use them for more than 2 hours and i go back to MIUI.

THIS HAPPENS EVERY SINGLE TIME

i cannot stop this addiction.

All these new versions of android are just not cutting out for me anymore. Dont get me wrong ICS is beautiful but come on, on my X? Yeahh Never gonna happen unless i upgrade to a High End phone.

So ive come to a conclusion into getting an Iphone 4s. Almost exactly as MIUI minues the MAX customization. BUT to me this is the only way out!
Plus the iphone Looks nice









So into the following week.. Im getting rid of my X. and Getting n Iphone.

If you have this issue, Crack Flashing, trust me, theres a way out. Maybe its not getting an Iphone, But theres a way.
Theres ALWAYS a way.

So with that said,

Goodbye Android, Hello Apple.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a blueberry bagel for breakfast. With cream cheese.


----------



## vmm13 (Nov 28, 2011)

Why would you buy a iPhone 4s and get stuck in a 2 year contract when the new iPhone is pretty much months away?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Good luck with your detox.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

The only thing similar between MIUI and iOS is the launcher and the speech bubbles in the texting app. Everything else is more-er than iOS (customization, superuser access for root apps, etc.) So I have a hard time seeing why you would want to go to a more highly restricted and lesser-performing in almost every way. That being said, good luck.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

MongolPup said:


> I had a blueberry bagel for breakfast. With cream cheese.


Toasted?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Trumpet444 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ios is shiny looking, but say goodbye to deep customization. I personally couldn't deal with a smaller screen and no file management either. Even with jailbreak, trying to navigate ios's file system is ridiculous


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Well buying an iPhone will only cure your crack flashing. So go for it. Otherwise, we like control of our phones.

Dropbox: 2GB of free cloud storage and get 500mb extra!!! http://db.tt/nQqMp4F


----------



## Eastboundsky (Mar 24, 2012)

Haha thank you for all your opinions!

Well im getting a un contracted 4s for 500$ ..
unlimted evertthing plan on h20.

i dont mind the less customization i always loved the "shiny" aspect it had


----------



## boojay (Oct 2, 2011)

Good luck with your downgrade.

Swyped from my iPhone killer/Android


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I think you're nuts going to a 4S when a 5 with bigger screen and LTE is around the corner.

And if you're a crack flasher.. Well, you'll at least have semi-annual or annual delays when iOS updates break your root and you have to wait for new exploits and solutions that your backups may or may not be compatible with..

I feel for you... A little...


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Even the most faithful falls for the lies and promises by the devil.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

If you love MIUI...stay with MIUI then. iOS is just that, iOS, you get nothing more. You're going to wait months for a jailbreak if you do that and if you don't, you're going to be severely limited. I had an iPhone, 3 to be exact and came to Android. Widgets alone is enough to stay on Android let alone the ability to customize to your hearts content. ROMs are great but even stock android is better and more customizable. Root comes out on phones at times before the phone is even released. But hey, to each their own. go to www.modmyi.com After you get past the arrogance there, you'll fit right in.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> I think you're nuts going to a 4S when a 5 with bigger screen and LTE is around the corner.


And this is true. I only want a new phone over my nearly 2 year old DroidX because the screen is all messed up. With the iPhone, you want the new phone because of some new feature that Apple won't give you on their old phones (software only of course). With Android, ROMs give us those. I've had ICS for months now and how many phones on the market have received the ICS update, just a small handful. With iOS, expect to not have things because Apple deems it so. They lock those features out so you will want to upgrade way before you need to.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Is there anything I can do to make it better?


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

How does one go from 4.3 inches to 3.5 inches screen size?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> How does one go from 4.3 inches to 3.5 inches screen size?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Shrinkage


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> How does one go from 4.3 inches to 3.5 inches screen size?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


It's hard! Anytime I help someone with an iPhone I have to squint to read anything and I end up doing Android specific gestures that do nothing on iOS lol. I switched from iOS to Android but don't see how anyone can go from Android to iOS and not be 100% BORED!


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> It's hard! Anytime I help someone with an iPhone I have to squint to read anything and I end up doing Android specific gestures that do nothing on iOS lol. I switched from iOS to Android but don't see how anyone can go from Android to iOS and not be 100% BORED!


I pick my sister's iPhone up every time I'm around her. Needless to say I can never use it longer than 5 minutes without slight dizziness.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I pick up my girls iphone and usually just hand it to her cuz its ringing. I have no interest in even messing with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iaminflames (May 9, 2012)

Some people are just attracted to shiny things. Usually that indicates mental issues.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm confused?

So your a crack flasher, but went with an iPhone? Something tells me your going to get bored really quick, only because you wont have roms to flash.

Also, why post this on an Android forum? Trolling?

For the record, I'm not a fanboy, and actually like the iPhone as well.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish you well in your ventures. No better way to solve a crack flashing addiction IMO.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a cracks flasher so I'm switching to an iphone. Have fun

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> I'm confused?
> 
> So your a crack flasher, but went with an iPhone? Something tells me your going to get bored really quick, only because you wont have roms to flash.
> 
> ...


makes sense though, i develop and i flash my changes maybe 50-100 times a day - this leaves my poor nexus in such a soulless state that even if i get back my stuff, apps-icons-homescreens-etc., it will never be the same as when i got it and made myself home. flashing too often takes away the joy.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

YEAH FUCK ANDROIDDD!!!11!!11


----------



## Azaraith (May 31, 2012)

Ok, why should anyone care? Doesn't make sense to switch IMO, since a "high end phone" costs the same as a 4S and would let you keep flashing, customizing, etc. rather than the locked down, simpleton's iPhone, but I guess you don't like it and just do it anyway?


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

you never heard of self restraint? i know people who exchange their nikon d800's with old crappy analog cameras from the 70's because it makes them focus on what counts, or so they say. first time i heard someones trying that with an iphone lol.


----------

